

Microsoft finds new use for screensavers - baha_man
http://apcmag.com/microsoft-finds-new-use-for-screensavers.htm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
My wife's screensaver looks for photos on her drive and puts them on the
screen, each for 10 or 15 seconds. She's found several photos she'd forgotten
and realised she wanted in this way.

Very useful - could be made more "intelligent" about it all.

------
omnipath
Isn't this a bit of a security risk, though? What if there were pictures on
your drive you didn't want other people to know about, just to have it
displayed for the world to see?

~~~
WalterGR
They're not productizing this any time soon. Read up on Gordon Bell and the
MyLifeBits project.

~~~
alttab
I wouldn't imagine Microsoft would charge for this themselves.

But software that reminds you of things for senimental life-lookback type
stuff definitely has its niche.

Imagine if your computer reminded you that you created ${my_first_game}_core.h
on a specific date?

~~~
WalterGR
_But software that reminds you of things for senimental life-lookback type
stuff definitely has its niche._

Absolutely. I'm _sad_ this won't be productized soon (or ever.)

Discussions about Microsoft tend to go a particular direction. I simply wanted
to temper any Microsoft-will-by-default-show-my-kids-the-porn-I've-watched
witch burning.

------
julio_the_squid
The Google Desktop Sidebar has a little picture slideshow that shows random
pictures from any where on your machine, or from folders you select. You can
disallow certain folders, too, if you have images you'd rather not have
showing up on your Desktop. I like it for the same reasons; it brings up
images and entire vacations I hadn't thought of in a long time.

I'm sure other people have made random images screensavers, haven't they? It
doesn't seem like a new idea.

~~~
thwarted
glSlideshow has been in xscreensaver since 2003. And some of its hacks have
been able to use a directory of images when they need a source for a lot
longer.

------
epochwolf
I see some kid finding his dad's porn collection through this screensaver.

~~~
wallflower
TrueCrypt

------
bradgessler
Apple TV does this while listening to music. Its great seeing 20 random
pictures flying around on the screen at once.

